# Hooray its arrived at last!!!!



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Our Burstner 747 has finally arrived in the country!!! 

Going to look at it this weekend, can't remember what it looks like!!! Then hopefully picking it up 19th October. Very excited now!!!

Kirsty


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's good news, Kirsty!

12 days and counting for you ...

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> That's good news, Kirsty!
> 
> 12 days and counting for you ...
> 
> Gerald


And it's one day and finished counting for you two. :lol:

*Hi Kirsty,*

Let's hope that you have years of enjoyment from you new "mobile bungalow".

Jock.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> And it's one day and finished counting for you two. :lol:


Yep 

Just had an email from the dealer to say everything's on target for handover tomorrow. Good communication!

Can't believe it's less than a day. Like a kid (actually, 2 kids) at Christmas :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Good luck to you all. I spent this morning crawling all over a 747, and my order will be going in after Christmas (can't wait). Just got to finalise any dealership extras and decide whether to go for the new auto gearbox. Then it's down to quotes.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*747*

Greetings,

Best of luck with your new 747 Kirsty, a lovely vehicle, we would love one as they are an ideal van but it would not go in our drive an Chris says we cant afford it anyway!

.......................keep us informed.


----------

